

Show HN: Chrome plugin to rate and review sites' terms of use and privacy policies - spenvo
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/broccoli-for-terms-of-ser/fmbgfnapanennphegjjfjgdlopobepod?hl=en

======
Varkiil
How about a desktop plugin to rate and review browsers' terms of use and
privacy policies ?

------
zubairq
I am trying it now

~~~
spenvo
Cool! Let me know of any suggestions to make it better :)

